# photo journal montana.



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well since this is a photo _journal_, I will add more pics later. Right now I'm really bored and decided to make this. I enjoyed seeing where everyone else lived. so far we've had the UK, Vietnam, and canada. I'd also like to see them updated, maybe in the winter to see some snow. as for me I didnt even have the camera last winter so no snow pictures right now.

Sorry for the quality of the pics.
Well here's helena. I've lived here for quite a while.
I climbed a hill to take a pic of the valley.








I think its ugly this time of year. mostly cow pastures.

Here's behind the hill. ponderosa forest.
http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/1857/b8jg.jpg

And here's Bozeman. born here. Looking down the canyon








The house is there somewhere.


Looking in the opposite direction









There's also the rocky mountains. These are from glacier, or nearby it.










http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/7931/mt26kd.jpg
http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/7205/mt67dq.jpg
http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/862/mt82df.jpg
http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/4969/h1oz.jpg



http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/3425/mt92ds.jpg









Bigger pic









^I'm actually not sure where this is. glacier goes from montana into canada, so this may be canada.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, and some wildlife.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Great pics Shev........Helena doesn't look very big......especially for a capitol city. What's the population there? Is it the biggest city?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

That was just the valley of helena. helena is actually much larger. I didnt know the population so I looked it up, 20,000 people in helena. not the biggest city in montana, I think 3rd or 4th. Bozeman's city is bigger, the pic of bozeman is actually just a county, bear-tooth county, and the pic was of bear canyon (not very original or clever at naming the place)

Wow there's a lot I didnt know about helena after reading this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helena,_Montana

wow... "crabtown" and were no where close to the ocean. thats pretty dumb.

but it explains why we have so many abandoned goldmines.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow round here all the land is being developed. I love mountian areas, so nice and peaceful and i like to boulder(no harness rock climing) but nothing to hard. I can spend all day just hiking through woods....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet, Shev 
I'll try another photo journal for Michigan


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I like mountain climbing too. but I tend to freak myself out after a while of hiking. Kept thinking about the grizzlies while I was goin up the ridge, and all of a sudden I accidentally scared a pheasant in the bushes, and it started to fly off. I dont know if any of you have personally done that, but it sounds like someone started up a lawnmower in your face. scared the hell out of me.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I think its ugly this time of year. mostly cow pastures.


much better than cow pies. LOL

Love those pictures. All I ever see in traffic and yards about the 1/2 the size of a fast food restraunt lot.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Shev, do you have all the color changing and stuff like that for Montana trees? It's wonderful here!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really, we have mostly evergreen trees, like pine trees. they don't lose their leaves at all. but around creeks and rivers deciduous trees grows, and if you climb up the hill during the fall you can see red and yellow streaks through the green pine trees where the river is. but its nothing like what you have in michigan, i love it where you are this time of year.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

First snow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow shev, thats pretty :-D


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I would love to live in Montana, that is God's country for sure! Absoultly gorgeous your lucky to live there. :grin:


----------

